# A slippery slope



## Nickd (Mar 11, 2019)

i only intended to learn how to fix and use my old Gaggia Tebe which has been languishing in the garage for a few years, and now I'm pulling things to pieces and considering buying portafilter pressure gauges, expensive grinders, PID controllers.

Loving the forums, but it's a slippery slope!


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

Yes it is in indeed. I came here to get tips on how to service my gaggia classic and "maybe" fit a PID. 2 months later and I have a new machine and new grinder. You gotta be careful!


----------



## Nickd (Mar 11, 2019)

Did you end up fitting the PID, or did you go straight for the new machine?

i plan to work on getting the best out of what I have already, before I go silly, but even that is going to take me on a steep learning curve and will require a few new bits.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Just remember that any mods you do will cost more than the increase in resale value. A PID is a great improvement on a tebe over mechanical stats but it'll always have the shortcomings of a SBDU.


----------



## Nickd (Mar 11, 2019)

ill treat it as part of the learning process.









Since I drink my coffee black (I really like espresso lungo), does a dual boiler unit offer any other advantages?

Would I need to be looking at a HX machine to get more controllable temps?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Nickd said:


> ill treat it as part of the learning process.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fitting a PID is all about more controllable temps. It'll switch the elements on & off at a fraction of a °C instead of the several °s you're currently experiancing. Since you're not wanting to make several milk drinks at a time, a SBDU shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

Nickd said:


> Did you end up fitting the PID, or did you go straight for the new machine?
> 
> i plan to work on getting the best out of what I have already, before I go silly, but even that is going to take me on a steep learning curve and will require a few new bits.


Turned out I had a post 2015 classic which no one made a ready made PID kit for. So that was part of the reason I decided to move on.


----------

